# ICC  Membership  ??



## globe trekker (Oct 21, 2009)

*`*

*Greetings to all!*

*I am seeking your valued input again.     Now that the ICC Nazis have shown*

*their hand,  how many of you will continue to be a member with them?*

*I have been a member in the ICC Regime since its inception and before that,*

*it was with the SBCCI.    Other than a [ perceived ] discount on the code books,*

*I cannot see a benefit to remaining a member.    Only one or two times have*

*I called for an interpretation on a code section.    I still do the certification*

*testing thingy,  but I am really questioning whether or not to remain a*

*[ valued <----  ???  ] member.*

*What are ya'll planning to do?*

*FWIW,  in this same mindset,  Region IX has a move underway*

*to formally adopt/create a National Association of Building*

*Officials, rather than the ICC path.   It too is in its early*

*developmental stages.     I recently asked some people in*

*the know about whether or not there currently exists another*

*National Building Officials [ or Code Officials ] Association in*

*existence, ...I was told "No, there is not another national*

*[ code officials ] association in existence!"*

*For some time now, other code officials have seen this*

*current ICC situation coming and now that it is here [ in*

*this current form ], it is painfully clear to a lot of people*

*that other alternatives are required  ( i.e. - a user friendly*

*forum,  ...possibly another set of code books; if or when*

*ICC goes under or morphs into something that is not*

*acceptable,  ...another national association of code*

*officials,  ...some type of certification & training options*

*and other needs as well.*

*As always, your input is requested and VERY MUCH*

*appreciated!  * 

*`*


----------



## mjesse (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: ICC  Membership  ??

Interesting post.

I am a new member (less than 2 years), and am not real clear as to what my $75 certified membership gets me beside the "discount" on the books.

I just renewed last month, and am considering NOT renewing next time.

Does this hold an impact on my certs? I think I was certified _before_ I was a member.

I feel they are already doing a disservice by charging a fortune for books that essentially become public property.

mj


----------



## rktect 1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: ICC  Membership  ??

I still need certifications.

The village here I believe is a member so they get a discounted rate on books.

If I had to buy a book, I'd buy it on ebay.

As it is these days, I tend to go here though.  http://bulk.resource.org/codes.gov/


----------



## georgia plans exam (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: ICC  Membership  ??

I gave up my individual membership when I found out I could use my employer's membership number for discounts. I can also use it to participate in ICC's "Communities of Interest" but, why bother?

GPE


----------



## Mule (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: ICC  Membership  ??

Our jurisdiction will continue to be affiliated with ICC. Just because the ICC made a mess of the code forum is not a reason to bail in my opinion (go ahead..give it to me guys and gals).

As far as building officials associations, Texas has a real good association. The Building Officials Association of Texas, BOAT, is very active and very professional.

http://www.boatx.org/


----------



## JBI (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: ICC  Membership  ??

WOW! An underground movement already?!?   

I don't know what your $75 buys either, but it used to give you ready access to a wealth of information from hundreds of professionals, all willing to help or provide opinions on a wide variety of subjects. Now it apparently gives you access to a limited forum that few can access and even fewer seem interested in posting on.  :?

My membership is through my job. I'm not sure I would pay out of pocket for it, but the caveat to that is NYS has its' own system for dealing with interpretations that is different than most/all of the country, so the access to ICC staff is of limited value to me anyway.  :roll:

We also have our own certifications and only recently began accepting ICC courses for in-service credit. I do need to see if that is reciprocal in the event I relocate, but NYS training has traditionally been highly regarded in other parts of the country so I'm not sure that would be an issue for me either.

And NYSBOC (New York State Building Officials Conference) is tremendously strong, vocal and active both here at home and on the National stage as well. Officially, we support the ICC. Individual opinions may vary...   :?

Our local chapter is huge (+/- 150 members for a tri-county region) and provides three times the required minimum annual training hours for NYS. Every month there is a business meeting that includes training. We have guys/gals coming in from two chapters away to share in our training opportunities.   

I'd probably maintain the membership if I were not employed by a municipality, as long as the cost stays reasonable.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: ICC  Membership  ??

Globe: In regards to ICC membership that is a personal issue for each member. I for one will maintain my membership and work for constructive, positive change within the guidelines of the organization. I will be in Baltimore and I will continue to write to the board on issues.

The formation of this BB is to provide a place for any person to view,post and discuss code related issue. There is no agenda other then to create a site that is free from outside spin and to distribute the work load and finical responsibility needed to keep it going forward. I believe most of us here want the same and the floor is open to any and all views on the subject. At some point we as a group will have to make some choices.

The nucleus of the daily posters on the old BB was a fine group of people. When it was announced that the lights were to be turned off we reacted.

Some may not agree, but I do believe that ICC is in concept a good organization. A larger number of people have devoted  large amounts of time to put that organization in motion. It has problems, but as members we can bring a change. As a group of members we can produce a voting block to make the changes we might or might not see needing to be made. The most important thing is to be willing to listen to each other.

For the short term we need to continue posting good code questions. Helping each other become better at what we do. We can have fun and all the other things we enjoyed on the old BB. Yes we have lost some history of past posts, but that is not the end of the world.


----------



## jpranch (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: ICC  Membership  ??

I have been quite critical of the icc. You all know that. I (we) have choices. We can bail or try our best to fix what we see as broken. I would hope we can fix and I hope it's not too late?

I for one would not mind being a member of another code officials organization. In the past I was member of BOCA and SBCCI at the same time. I'am one who also questions what are we getting for all the money. If it's nothing more than a new fancy building in Washington ...??? Well...


----------



## jim baird (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: ICC  Membership  ??

OK guys.

Is this not what we call disintegration?

I appreciate everyone's participation in this or in any other forum.

We all learn from each other.

I have learned a lot from all participants, and it is to those participants that this exchange belongs.

UB knows what I am talking about.

As far as bureaucracy goes, ICC by definition is a card-carrying member, but we, as members, should not hold that against them.

It would be like blaming your local Congressman for being a politician!

Let's try to move along and learn from each other, no matter the format.

To quote the Fifth Dimension,

"This is the dawning of the age of Aquarius."

Peace, brethren.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: ICC  Membership  ??

I will be at the code change hearings in Baltimore and doing my part to improve the documents that we sometimes rail against.  Maybe I'm just being an altruistic nut but I believe the organization is about as good as an organization can be given the current financial situation - and I include the economic condition of the country in that equation.

I can use the membership number of our company to get access and discounts but I have my own personal membership number to allow me to vote at the code hearings when there is an assembly vote.  I also participate by serving on a code change committee.

You get out what you put in.  I was on staff with BOCA for 9 years before moving to my present position as a consultant.  Which, for the uninitiated means that I have no voting rights EXCEPT on assembly action at code hearings.  The organization is fixated on the code official - building, fire, mechanical, plumbing, whatever.  Yet still I am involved since its the best game going.  Otherwise voting on officers, by-laws, referendums and such is restricted to code officials since that is the focus of the organization.

Creating a new code officials organization will do exactly what for you?  Is the intent to create a new set of codes and dump the ICC?  The NFPA tried that with the 5000.  Do you know how many communities have that adopted?

If the system isn't working, then work the system.

Oh yes, I have a certification too.


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: ICC  Membership  ??

*Gene:*

Well said and I fully agree with the majority of what you said.  You hurt me deep since I assisted in the development of 5000 :cry:    Only kidding...I'm not hurt.....I knew when working on the combined TC for FP Features that it was a slow boat to China.  I do however love most of their documents.

No more "Kwan" I see it’s now "Doc"     Don't prod those proposals this weekend too much and THANKS! I know you'll represent the interests in safety and code officials in your committee service.


----------



## permitguy (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: ICC  Membership  ??

I've never held an individual membership, and won't hold one simply to participate in "Communities of Interest".  I won't use my jurisdictions membership to participate either, for the obvious reasons.

I'm not concerned about an association being formed for the purpose of running the forum on this website, but the talk of a group that would compete with ICC on all fronts is taking it too far, IMO.  Don't forget what led to the formation of ICC in the first place.


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: ICC  Membership  ??



			
				permitguy said:
			
		

> I've never held an individual membership, and won't hold one simply to participate in "Communities of Interest".  I won't use my jurisdictions membership to participate either, for the obvious reasons.


I hold an individual ICC membership in addition to the municipal membership, and will continue to do so.



			
				permitguy said:
			
		

> I'm not concerned about an association being formed for the purpose of running the forum on this website, but the talk of a group that would compete with ICC on all fronts is taking it too far, IMO.  Don't forget what led to the formation of ICC in the first place.


I totally agree.  I am not in support of creating an ICC competitor in the promulgation of codes.  But I am in favor of information exchange and freedom of speech, so if we establish an alternative news and information source (like FoxNews competes with the lamestream media) we may be able to create better informed ICC members, better voting at the meetings, better code change proposals and support for same, and the type of networking we had previously.  I'm sure there are other good reasons for this alternative.  Please feel free to add yours...


----------



## High Desert (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: ICC  Membership  ??

I have been an ICC member since 2000. I'm not one to "take my ball and go home" because of some fairly petty disagreement, IMHO. There is still a wealth of information through ICC and will continue to support the organization. And remember, "we are ICC."


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: ICC  Membership  ??

How about cleaning up our new site; by, removing all the anti-ICC stuff; so people will want to come here without feeling they have to chose between us and ICC.

We have blown off our steam; now we should make this an attractive site to be part of.

Uncle Bob


----------



## jpranch (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: ICC  Membership  ??

UB, Good call! I know. jpranch is guilty as charged. Lets get back on track. icc bashing is just that. Lets get the word out to all who can benefit.


----------



## RickAstoria (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: ICC  Membership  ??

This explains how to set the deleting posts feature for users.

http://www.phpbb.com/support/documentat ... ols_delete


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: ICC  Membership  ??

Excellent points UB!

I will discuss the potentials for removing any severely negative remarks about ICC with the Administrator & Moderators while also being conscientious to not create an overly moderated forum that could be counter productive to the spirit the legacy members of this forum gave birth to.

Now I’ll just have to figure out what tools or directional clicks I’ll need to initiate it.

*Thanks Rick!*

*Gang: *

*If you would like the Aforementioned posts on threads I moderate deleted (since they have been replied to) PM me with the thread name and I'll clean it up for you, please bare with me since I'm still new to this POWER and don't want to abuse it for anyone  *


----------



## RickAstoria (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: ICC  Membership  ??

You may delete my post that I edit to [DELETE] and I think it would be a good way for each of us to clearly note messages to be DELETED.


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: ICC  Membership  ??

Understood and done Rick!


----------



## jpranch (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: ICC  Membership  ??

FM, "severely negative remarks about ICC". I'm not cracking on you. I have too much respect. We must be very carefull. You ladies & gents know my posts. Ya, I have blown off some steam and made remarks on the old BB that the webmaster should have deleted. Thanks Tim. One of the many reasons we all loved the old BB was the freedom of speech that was allowed there. I'm only a moderator on one topic here. As that as well as others that have taken on the task we must allow others to "blow off steam" within reason. I just posted this on another thread:

Full financial disclosure is on the list of issues that I submitted to the icc yesterday. I'm not sure what to expect?

Pause.... Long pause.......................................................................................................

While I do agree with those that would like to fix the problems with the icc and I hope so I'll know more in 2 weeks. If by the spring of 2010 the icc dose not pull their heads out of the dark I WILL petition the Wyoming Conference of Building Officials to resign their association with the icc. If that happens there will not be any chapter in this state. I would then move on to petition the Office of the State Fire Marshal to do the same. The State Fire Marshals Office is very active and connected with WCBO. The icc will most likely not miss us at all? This being the least populated state in the lower 48. But I do not see another choice. The past president of WCBO will be with me in Baltimore. You can bet this will be a topic of discussion between us and I can tell you that he feels the same as many do here and the same as members of the old BB. It is with sadness that I post this.

I would hope this type of post would never be deleted? JP


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: ICC  Membership  ??

*JP:*

Your statements are safe by me.  I relish the freedom of one's speech or expression except for the burning of our flag.  In my reply to UB and as referenced by Rick's comments, anyone who wants to remove a posting (after it's replied to) on a forum I'm teamed up to moderate, they can PM me and I will serve their request.

Personally, I will not involve myself with deleting or editing posts unless they do not meet the terms, policies and guidelines of this site and administrator.....wow what a company man I'm turning into


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 26, 2009)

Re: ICC  Membership  ??

In poor taste.  Deleted.

Uncle Bob


----------

